# If you wanna laugh watch this



## macedog24 (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 25, 2017)

Well, I am going out on a limb and saying he isn't getting laid for a while.


----------



## macedog24 (Apr 25, 2017)

They have an odd relationship
https://youtu.be/-xveHM27tA0

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2017)

mean.


----------



## meanstreek (Apr 29, 2017)

sweet

trump luv


----------



## Watson (Apr 29, 2017)

dogsoldier said:


> Well, I am going out on a limb and saying he isn't getting laid for a while.



I'm going further out and saying those 3 black guys next door are going to sandwich the fuck out of her tomorrow when he goes to work, blow in her and she is sitting on his face for desert...


----------



## Guillotine (Apr 30, 2017)

Watson said:


> I'm going further out and saying those 3 black guys next door are going to sandwich the fuck out of her tomorrow when he goes to work, blow in her and she is sitting on his face for desert...


You say that like it hasn't already been done... lol


----------

